# Introducing Basil – 10 Weeks Old



## backpackers (Jul 31, 2014)

More pictures to come!

Basil is a ten week old Brittany pup. We picked him up yesterday from his breeder's in New York — a long, long drive and he was a trooper. He's my first puppy, and I'm terrified. Luckily, my girlfriend is an experienced puppy raiser. We also have Nola, our seven year old Labrador Retriever, who is... words do not even describe. I have never met a more even-tempered, well socialized, personable dog. She's amazing. Balancing out the canine department is our resident cat, Grayson, who is both fascinated and amused by our newest addition. 

Our first night was sleepless... and Basil made some interesting noises that can only be described as hyena-like... but we survived! My girlfriend and I are alternating puppy-responsible nights so at least one of us can pretend to sleep.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my god, I am in love with the cute. Please update this thread often so we can stalk and hear your trials and tribulations.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I think Britts are one of the cutest breeds. I shall be stalking this thread also. I would have a britt in a heartbeat, but I'm not sure if I could handle their energy. Your pup is adorable and I love the name!


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

He is absolutely adorable, congrats! I also love his name, very cute  Oh the hyena noises those first nights... they felt like they'd never end at the time, but thankfully they're just a blink in my memory. Hang in there!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

d_ray said:


> I think Britts are one of the cutest breeds. I shall be stalking this thread also. I would have a britt in a heartbeat, but I'm not sure if I could handle their energy. Your pup is adorable and I love the name!


I got a border collie pup. 

I was, and am, afraid of Brits. They are so, so awesome and I've heard of a lot that are more moderate but I'm *scared*. For me a lot of it's sporting breed vs. herding breed type energy, I think. I'm just better with one than the other. So, I'm going to live vicariously and stalk the heck out of this thread.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I got a border collie pup.
> 
> I was, and am, afraid of Brits. They are so, so awesome and I've heard of a lot that are more moderate but I'm *scared*. For me a lot of it's sporting breed vs. herding breed type energy, I think. I'm just better with one than the other. So, I'm going to live vicariously and stalk the heck out of this thread.


LMAO. I agree. I am living vicariously through this thread. Jewel's BFF is a Brit. She never stops. Her owner takes her for a 2 hour hike every evening. She runs the whole time. Like sprints. She is super sweet though and I love her to death. Her owner hunts with her so he appreciates the energy. She is also only about 21 months old.


----------



## backpackers (Jul 31, 2014)

CptJack said:


> I got a border collie pup.
> 
> I was, and am, afraid of Brits. They are so, so awesome and I've heard of a lot that are more moderate but I'm *scared*. For me a lot of it's sporting breed vs. herding breed type energy, I think. I'm just better with one than the other. So, I'm going to live vicariously and stalk the heck out of this thread.





d_ray said:


> LMAO. I agree. I am living vicariously through this thread. Jewel's BFF is a Brit. She never stops. Her owner takes her for a 2 hour hike every evening. She runs the whole time. Like sprints. She is super sweet though and I love her to death. Her owner hunts with her so he appreciates the energy. She is also only about 21 months old.


In my defense, I wanted a border collie pup. My first dog was a hellion of a BC-mix and I fell in love with that herding mentality (insanity?). I think a Brittany will be a nice crossover to the sporting world though... ? Ha! My girl loves her gun dogs, so we compromised.

Nola is a field bred Lab that goes and goes and goes, and we're a very active couple with a lot of outdoor / optional off-leash access. When he's old enough and hits that 2-3 y/o prime, I foresee a lot of mountain biking in his future. Nola loses her 'oomph' around the 5 mile mark, but he'll be able to go a lot further.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Ahhh, so much smile and happiness in that face :')


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

backpackers said:


> In my defense, I wanted a border collie pup. My first dog was a hellion of a BC-mix and I fell in love with that herding mentality (insanity?). I think a Brittany will be a nice crossover to the sporting world though... ? Ha! My girl loves her gun dogs, so we compromised.
> 
> Nola is a field bred Lab that goes and goes and goes, and we're a very active couple with a lot of outdoor / optional off-leash access. When he's old enough and hits that 2-3 y/o prime, I foresee a lot of mountain biking in his future. Nola loses her 'oomph' around the 5 mile mark, but he'll be able to go a lot further.


Oh, gosh, don't feel like you need to defend yourself. I'm excited as heck to have this puppy around. I've just learned I'm not a great fit for sporting breeds so I go ga-go over other people's and have puppy envy.

And, yes, the BC pup is a lunatic. I spend a lot of my time staring at her in COMPLETE disbelief. I keep thinking it's going to wear off and I'll get used to it, but so far? NOPE.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

My day is 100% happier. Thank you!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

That's one awesomely happy and adorable puppy. Looking forward to watching him grow.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwwww. That is all I can come up with.


----------



## backpackers (Jul 31, 2014)

CptJack said:


> Oh, gosh, don't feel like you need to defend yourself. I'm excited as heck to have this puppy around. I've just learned I'm not a great fit for sporting breeds so I go ga-go over other people's and have puppy envy.
> 
> And, yes, the BC pup is a lunatic. I spend a lot of my time staring at her in COMPLETE disbelief. I keep thinking it's going to wear off and I'll get used to it, but so far? NOPE.


Oh, not at all! The darn internet doesn't translate at all. 

It took a little bit of time to talk me 'round from getting a border collie pup. I've been promised a future one (along with actual sheep, so hey), which works. 

Thanks for the well-wishes everyone! I'll try to get some pictures uploaded later tonight... he's all orange and white with legs that are out of control. Very obviously Brittany. Eee! (I'm so stupidly in love with him.)


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm going to save Basil's picture so I can whip it out and stare at his happy face whenever I'm having a bad day. Congratulations on the (gorgeous) new addition!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, what a DARLING! He sure looks like he's full of it! And I've gotten rather partial to redheads over the past couple years for... reasons that have nothing to do with the crazy red curlybutt in my signature, I'm sure.

I have serious puppy fever right now. I'll be stalking this thread for updates!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness! How adorable! I just love britts. You definitely need to post all sorts of updates. 

Where in NY did you get him? I was seriously looking into britts a couple years ago and was searching primarily in NY/NJ.


----------



## backpackers (Jul 31, 2014)

elrohwen said:


> Oh my goodness! How adorable! I just love britts. You definitely need to post all sorts of updates.
> 
> Where in NY did you get him? I was seriously looking into britts a couple years ago and was searching primarily in NY/NJ.


Up near Rochester. We live in northeast Massachusetts so the drive was out of control long, but we all survived in one piece. Mostly.

I can't get over how _small_ he is. We're taking a field trip later this afternoon; I'll try to get some more internet-worthy pictures then.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What an adorable puppy you have!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I think this thread is really going to make me one a Brit! It is a breed I've always loved. Jewel is absolutely smitten with Brits. They have the same play style and prey drive as her. Too bad you never see older Brits in shelters. I think it's the Brit + puppy that scares me the most. I think I could handle an adult Brit.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful pup. I love the breed.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

That face !!! What a cutie


----------



## backpackers (Jul 31, 2014)

He and Nola are getting along much better; he's started sitting in the backseat with her as of this morning. But I will always remember his center console days. Oh, the little muffin.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg that little face


----------



## backpackers (Jul 31, 2014)

While Basil is screaming it out in his crate, I'm trying to remind myself that this will end soon. In the meantime, pictures!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Look aat that darling pink nose! What a cutie


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

DAWWWWWWP!!!!!!! Oh my goodness he's adorable!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

aww too cute!


----------

